# fat lads cottage



## Bigdavey2 (Apr 7, 2013)

ok not a lot of history with little gold mine on the East coast and sadly I did't even get up stairs due to being discovered and ask'd to leave by a neighbour, I explained that I was not a vandal or gypsy and was looking to buy the property which she believed !! she did tell me some history which sounded pretty sad ,the late owner was a man in his late 40's who kept him self to his self living like a recluse since his mother passed away 10 years ago. the neighbour did't even know his real name and the locals just called him fat lad due to his huge frame the cottage had fallen in to bad repair before his mother died and by the looks of things he was living in one room. the only other thing i can say was the smell alone would put any vandals off plus it very discreet location makes this a very safe find I will be heading back later this summer i have left the pics as taken as im still not sure bout processing rules still as some do !! any way enjoy 




fatlads cottage 1 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




fatlads cottage 2 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




fatlads cottge 3 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




fatlads cottage 4 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




fatlads cottage 5 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




fatlads cottage 10 by bigdavey2, on Flickr





fatlads cottage 9 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




fatlads cottage 11 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




fatlads cottage 12 by bigdavey2, on Flickr

as i have said i hope to visit again asap


----------



## skankypants (Apr 7, 2013)

Great find that pal...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 7, 2013)

What a find! Is that a projector in Pic 2?


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi I've had edit my reply due to concerns from another member regarding thieves checking out the site which I understand I'm sure the cottage would be fine as I only gave east coast as location I've been told today by local contact that the place has been resealed and emptied but I doubt they have totally cleared it I'm going back over that way in may so will pay it a visit once again thanks for looking


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Apr 7, 2013)

liking this! looks sad, even without knowing the history


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 8, 2013)

What a random assortment of rubbish in there
Good find mate


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 8, 2013)

That is a beautiful little cottage!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bones out (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice indeed, lets hope those bits remain and not mysteriously disappear.....

Keep its whereabouts nice and close to your chest.


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all I've been advised to remove my picture of the rubbish room incase of renting thieves just wanted everyone point of view as I agree but it also shows a important part of this very sad place plus I have learned the local authority have been in there this week and started to clear it up for health and safety reasons please let me know all your views on this many thanks


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice one fella, great find there. Keep it's location well quiet though won't you or the theiving fc*kers who frequent certaoin other forums will rock up in their van and empty it in an afternoon.


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Will keep stum on location thanks bud


----------



## John_D (Apr 9, 2013)

Bigdavey2 said:


> Hi all I've been advised to remove my picture of the rubbish room incase of renting thieves just wanted everyone point of view as I agree but it also shows a important part of this very sad place plus I have learned the local authority have been in there this week and started to clear it up for health and safety reasons please let me know all your views on this many thanks


 Perhaps I'm being cynical but I suspect everything of value will be on eBay next week, the subtle difference being it will be Council employees (or contractors) selling it and not pikeys.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 9, 2013)

Bigdavey2 said:


> Hi all I've been advised to remove my picture of the rubbish room incase of renting thieves just wanted everyone point of view as I agree but it also shows a important part of this very sad place plus I have learned the local authority have been in there this week and started to clear it up for health and safety reasons please let me know all your views on this many thanks



Really? Just the one photo? Either all or nothing, so I say leave it all. The location seems safe at the moment.


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 9, 2013)

Good set of pics there bud, thanks


----------



## sonyes (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice that, thanks for sharing


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 10, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Really? Just the one photo? Either all or nothing, so I say leave it all. The location seems safe at the moment.



Just one photograph shows that maybe something of real value was in this place, so why advertise the fact? I also suspect that it was the watchful neighbour who instigated the Council clear out - sad really because of all the reports showing messy/trashed interiors, these photographs are the only ones that illustrate the conditions that the poor occupant was actually living in. The other reports mostly illustrate the work of the mindless morons who trashed the places after the habitations were vacated.


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi all once again just give update the site is resealed and Still untouched by local council now being managed by a local security firm the building is listed and I feel should now be safe from vandals metal hunters and sadly urbon x I know from my short time on this site that all here consider the destruction of theses wonderful time capsules totally wrong I feel responsible for the cottage and will now keep tabs on its future once again many thanks for all who have veiwed and comments


----------

